Ask HN: Has anyone got any offers via “Who wants to be hired” thread? - prashant10
======
cmorgan8506
I've gotten about two years worth of contracting work from posting on one of
these threads. A lot of tire kickers, and a lot of "take this test and then
we'll talk" offers as well. I just ignore those, but I think, in general, it's
not a bad network facilitator.

~~~
prashant10
I am facing a bit of dilemma over here. I also have tried to ignore "take this
test and then we'll talk" approach but turns out I have missed quite a few
good opportunities. Need to change my strategy a bit? I think yes

------
marktangotango
I had a company reach out but they were east coast and remote wasn’t an option
for them, and relocating not an option for me. Ces la vie.

------
seanwilson
I have. I've also met several long term clients with interesting projects via
the "Seeking freelancer?" thread as well.

------
muzani
I got an interview last year. It was a very good match, but bad timing for
them and me and we didn't move forward with it.

